# Project EVA Case?



## Axelrod (Jul 9, 2008)

just shopping around for my case right now... i plan on doing water cooling simular to EnergyFX's Rig but am having trouble finding a case i like, i am gonna completely mod and paint the case, i don't need a new case just something larger than a super full tower thats not a cube... if any one has something they would like to sell or recommend please comment below.


Planned specs:

ASUS P5E64 WS EVELUTION
INTEL QX9650
4x Raptor 150GB HDs 
ASUS Xonar DX sound card
two (4870 x2) in CrossfireX

I was wondering if anybody had any reccomendations on Koolaces new PSU and CPU-340... i was thinking of laping the bottom to expose the copper for better heat transfer.

EDIT: still wondering about the psu and new block.


----------



## steelkane (Jul 9, 2008)

Some old style 24" full towers

http://mypccase.stores.yahoo.net/ensercas4.html
http://mypccase.stores.yahoo.net/iwsercas.html
https://www.casedepot.com/index-s.html
https://www.casedepot.com/index-s.html
https://www.casedepot.com/index-s.html


----------



## Axelrod (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks alot...

the first one is exactly what i was looking for, i looked at a Newer Super-Full Tower i like but i would have butchered it anyways (waste of money) thanks, i will update in a few days when i get the case.


----------



## commandercup (Jul 9, 2008)

order server towers isn't always a good idea... check out a local dealer and see if they can order one for you (discounted shipping) or if a local PC shop can donate one to you.


----------



## steelkane (Jul 10, 2008)

Axelrod said:


> thanks alot...
> 
> the first one is exactly what i was looking for, i looked at a Newer Super-Full Tower i like but i would have butchered it anyways (waste of money) thanks, i will update in a few days when i get the case.



Cool, glad to be of help, can't wait to see what you have planed.


----------



## Axelrod (Jul 10, 2008)

i wanna mount at least two triple rads in it... the PSU is water cooled 1300w and will have koolance piping coming out of it into the shape of a half square... (useing the vga spacers and elbow joints) since the main word in this build is INTERNAL... the psu will sit normally but pulled back 3" in the case.


----------



## deutscher Scharfschü (Jul 11, 2008)

i would just keep everything internal... i think that with a large server tower you could pull it of..


----------



## deutscher Scharfschü (Jul 14, 2008)

Before you buy that case... look at this, it even has a door!

Chieftec Mesh Big Tower


----------

